# Kurven verbinden in Corel Draw



## Der Franke (24. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen, 

ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte in CD12 vektorisieren. Da ich aber eine komplexe Struktur habe muß ich mehrmals eine Strecke mit einem Knotenpunkt in der Mitte einer anderen Strecke verbinden.
Zum verdeutlichen: Angenommen ich möchte ein Y vektorisieren ohne doppelte Linien zu haben, weil ich keine outline will sondern nur eine Linie die sich gabelt. Schon habe ich das Problem!
Ich kann nur Lösungen finden mit denen ich die Endpunkte von maximal zwei Streken/Kurven miteinander verbinden kann. Ich muß aber drei und mehr "Endpunkte" verbinden.
Geht das überhaupt? ...und wenn ja wie?
Wäre echt toll wen ihr mir helfen könntet.

Danke schon mal im voraus
Frank


----------



## Ellie (24. Juni 2005)

Moin,

geht nicht, aber warum muß das so sein?

Ich würde das als Outline machen in Linienstärke, oder wahlweise als "nur" übereinandergelegte Linien. Die müssen ja nicht verbunden sein, wozu?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Der Franke (24. Juni 2005)

Tach,

danke für die Antwort, aber ich glaube Du kannst Dir vorstellen: Es ist nicht das was ich hören wollte:-(
Outline geht in dem Fall nicht. Überlagernde Linien sind halt 'ne mords Arbeit. 
Es ist ein Darchenkopf den ich gezeichnet habe und den ich jetzt colorieren will.
Die Linien sollten geschlossen sein, damit ich mit 'nem Füllwerkzeug genau bis zum Rand komme.
Ich hab' jetzt keinen Schimmer was ich machen soll um das Ding gleichmäßig grün zu färben. Wahrscheinlich linien verbinden, in JPEG umwandeln und mit Trace vektorisieren. Das sollte dann doch klappen, oder!?
Kennt jemand da eine bessere Lösung? Das klingt mir nämlich sehr nach "Durchs Knie ins Auge" (allerdings mit Umwegen).

Wäre dankbar für Tipps.
Bei bedarf kann ich den Drachen auch mal 'reinstellen, damit ihr genau seht um was es geht.

Danke nochmal Ellie

MfG
Frank


----------



## Ellie (24. Juni 2005)

Oha,

das geht wie folgt:

um Aussenlinien zu simulieren machst Du eine komplette Umrissfläche in schwarz. Hier zeichnest Du jetzt die colorierten Flächen rein.

Hier: http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=1&mode=&order=0

ist die Vorgehensweise gut beschrieben. Und ja, das ist der korrekte Weg, schau dir mal Profi-Cliparts an, es wird dort genauso verfahren.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Der Franke (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ellie,

danke für den Tipp, das war der Denkanstoß den ich gebrarucht habe. Es ist zwar eine ganz schöne Arbeit, aber lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.
Der link ist super, und hilft mir auf jeden fall auch bei anderen Sachen weiter.
Danke nochmal

MfG

Frank


----------



## geihub (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. 
Ich importiere/ öffne öfters .dxf-Dateien aus einem CAD-System. (z.B. Tastaturfolien ). Diese möchte ich gerne in CorelDraw farbig anlegen (CAD-System ist die Qualität zu schlecht).
Also brauch ich ne Füllung. Diese funktioniert nicht, weil das dxf nicht geschlossene Kurven besitzt.
Wer weiß wie ein dxf geschlossen werden kann um es weiter zu verarbeiten (Füllung ...)


----------

